# Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.26.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 68
New Jersey Nets (39-28) @ Detroit Pistons (55-13)**
Sunday March 26th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES/ESPN
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chauncey Billups*</td><td>*Rip Hamilton*</td><td>*Ben Wallace*</td><td>*Tayshaun Prince*</td><td>*Rasheed Walalce*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>18.9</td><td>20.8</td><td>7.5</td><td>14.0</td><td>15.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.4</td><td>11.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>6.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>8.8</td><td>3.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antonio McDyess*</td><td>*Maurice Evans*</td><td>*Lindsey Hunter*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.2</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.8</td><td>2.2</td><td>1.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>.9</td><td>.8</td><td>1.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.1</td><td>13.2</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.0</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="70%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Nets*</td><td> </td><td>*Pistons*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Rip Hamilton 20.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Ben Walalce 11.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 8.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 1.93</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 1.74</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic .71</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 2.16</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Richard Jefferson 49.8%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Ben Wallace 51.1%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 37.1%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Rip Hamilton 46.6%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 90.3%</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>39-28</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-36</td><td>7.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>29-41</td><td>11.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-43</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-49</td><td>20.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>55-13</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Miami Heat</td><td>45-23</td><td>9.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>39-28</td><td>15.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>40-29</td><td>15.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>35-32</td><td>19.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>34-33</td><td>20.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>34-35</td><td>21.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-36</td><td>23</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Previous Games:
Pistons Lead Season Series 2-1*
11.30.05, @ NJ- Nets 83-Pistons 93
01.31.06, @ NJ- Nets 91-Pistons 84
02.14.06, @ DET- Nets 71-Pistons 85

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a
​


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*

Come on!!! 
This is a must win in order to gain respect from the whole NBA league.............

Have faith in Vince and the Nets!!!!

Hope its a pure sheer determination in Kidds eyes to win this game


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*

If we win this on National TV, on ESPN, it will be interesting to hear "The Nets hater" Tim Legler has to say. I'm predicting a win. Yi~yaaaaay


----------



## JCB

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*

I want to win this so bad.


----------



## justasking?

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*



Chaser 55 said:


> I want to win this so bad.


 :yes:


----------



## JoeOtter15

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*

i played this game on nba live and i lost...im gonna rematch those ****ers!

Detroit Pistons :rocket:


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*

Well i want this win too so bad, but if we lose at least make it respectable (no blowout) or else we get bashed all day but these ESPN dudes and the little respect we earned this past week will all be thrown in the garbage once again.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

*Re: Game 68: Nets @ Pistons--03.27.06*

All I could say is that the whole team chooses which direction they want to take tommorow.... its either to show the world that we are a title contender, or its just another team that going to fall apart.... I think this is the true test whether or not the Nets are meant to make it far into the playoffs... its either take down Miami and Detriot now or never....

hey, maybe L.Frank and the Nets have something on their sleeves to unleash tommorow..
all I could say this is a MUST win... and well records will be broken tommorow by either determination or being set back because of fear of the unknown


----------



## ghoti

T-Mac, I'm buying you a calendar!

Tomorrow is the 26th.


----------



## purplehaze89

I dont know but for some reason I foresee a blowout. I dont know why. This team is so inconsistent.


----------



## AJC NYC

Tim Legler will probably be like Oh the Pistons were not trying or that it was fluke
or some other gay lame excuse


----------



## jarkid

we must win this game. go big4. krstic's number looks much better now.


----------



## fruitcake

this game will be on rogers sportsnet!!!!

(for canadians)


----------



## Air Fly

fruitcake said:


> this game will be on rogers sportsnet!!!!
> 
> (for canadians)


Thanks.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> T-Mac, I'm buying you a calendar!
> 
> Tomorrow is the 26th.


 haha, for some reason I thought today (well, yesterday now) was friday and the game was 2 days away. Who knows.


----------



## AJC NYC

SO what do u guys think they will say on espn's pregame?
probably wont even mention the nets
and talk about the heat and pistons
even though its the Nets vs Pistons today


----------



## CaptainFunk

fruitcake said:


> this game will be on rogers sportsnet!!!!
> 
> (for canadians)


Are you serious????! This game will be on Sportsnet????


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

purplehaze89 said:


> I dont know but for some reason I foresee a blowout. I dont know why. This team is so inconsistent.


nope I foresee the Nets blow out the Pistons tonite.. its a dream but hey we did to Dallas


----------



## VC4MVP

AJC NYC said:


> SO what do u guys think they will say on espn's pregame?
> probably wont even mention the nets
> and talk about the heat and pistons
> even though its the Nets vs Pistons today



There isnt any espn pregame just the YES. i checked earlier and it said figure skating!!


----------



## GM3

VC4MVP said:


> There isnt any espn pregame just the YES. i checked earlier and it said figure skating!!


ESPN changes the line-up all the time.


----------



## fruitcake

AirFly said:


> Thanks.





CaptainFunk said:


> Are you serious????! This game will be on Sportsnet????


Yes, it will be on Rogers Sportsnet (East) at 7:30.


----------



## VC_15

fruitcake said:


> Yes, it will be on Rogers Sportsnet (East) at 7:30.



Rogers Sportsnet will also show the Nets against the phoenix tomorow night.


----------



## Air Fly

VC_15 said:


> Rogers Sportsnet will also show the Nets against the phoenix tomorow night.


Yes, and tonights game too.


----------



## Air Fly

Tonights game will be on Sportsnet East for those who live in Canada.


----------



## jerseygirl

fruitcake said:


> this game will be on rogers sportsnet!!!!
> 
> (for canadians)


WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTT???? :eek8: 

It's true! I had to check first... I thought it was too good to be true!! but now I can say:

YOU JUST MADE MY DAY! thanks!!!!
can you believe we have back to back Nets games on rogers sportsnet?

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

sorry guys! I'll miss the game thread tonight, but I need to focus on my tv screen... 
I hope you keep it light and entertaining like last time.....I promise I'll read it after the game, so don't disappoint me.... It's not the playoffs yet anyway! :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Score Prediction Game: Nets @ Pistons--03.26.06*

the spurs game was going to be playing on espn tonight but for some reason they changed it to this game and the spurs game isnt on nba leauge pass  o well if i had to see any other game tonight it would be this one. i want yall to demolish the pistons. we are 2 games down and if yall can win this itll be only one. so please do some spurs fans a favor....beat the pistons!! :banana:


----------



## ghoti

The last time the Nets played the Pistons, Jason Kidd played 30 minutes and had _three assists_. (Vaughn led the team with four.)

From what I've seen over the years, Kidd takes that kind of stuff personally.


----------



## Jizzy

**** this, man. I'm ready for the game.


----------



## ghoti

Maybe Pacers fans will find this thread and help us root against the Pistons.

Boooooooooooo Pistons!


----------



## Aurelino

ghoti said:


> The last time the Nets played the Pistons, Jason Kidd played 30 minutes and had _three assists_. (Vaughn led the team with four.)
> 
> From what I've seen over the years, Kidd takes that kind of stuff personally.


That's what the Pistons can do. If the Nets can keep executing their offense for most of the game, they should have a good chance.


----------



## Jizzy

**** the whole industry


----------



## Real

jizzy said:


> **** the whole industry


Huh?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Greg Anthony giving Nenad some props in the pregame


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win the tip.

Kidd misses, rebound Big Ben.

Rip hits.

2-0 Pistons


----------



## XRay34

dang they good


----------



## GM3

Hamilton hits

RJ hits

tied at 2


----------



## HB

Wow Tim Legler giving props to RJ. Am liking what am seeing from RJ. Vince on Rip is a pretty interesting matchup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits. 2-2 tie.

Prince misses, rebound Collins.

RJ drives, can't hit but gets fouled by Sheed. Goes to the line, hits both. 4-2 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> Wow Tim Legler giving props to RJ. Am liking what am seeing from RJ. Vince on Rip is a pretty interesting matchup


 I guess he forgot what team RJ played on for a minute.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Nets Looking Good


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ben misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad hits. 6-2 Nets

Ben misses, rebound Vince.
Nenad goes baseline, misses, rebound Pistons.

Rip hits. 6-4 Nets


----------



## XRay34

Rip you rat faced ugly mf you


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince tried to post up, but travels.

Prince posts up, foul on RJ, his first.
Rip misses, rebound Kidd.

Collins hit. 8-4 Nets


----------



## XRay34

lmao collins drains a 20 footer


----------



## HB

Set Show showing some range, that made me chuckle


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sheed misses a three, rebound Kidd.

Vince pulls up and hits. 10-4 Nets


----------



## XRay34

its a v c threeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Timeout Pistons.


----------



## Farmer77

Looking good...looking good...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> its a v c threeeeeeeeeee


 I think he was on the line/a little in from a three


----------



## Phenom Z28

Go Neettttsssss! 1/12th of the game is in the bag!


----------



## XRay34

vince needs to bring back the red leg sleeves n red headband back


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm a man, yes I am. Great song...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sheed misses, rebound Collins.

RJ drives and slams it on the reverse dunk, nice pass from Vince. 12-4 Nets


----------



## HB

Vince can passs and RJ can finish, nice!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups misses, rebound Vince.

Collins hits again. 14-4 Nets


----------



## XRay34

I Dont Believe What I Just Saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Collins is on fire, mother****ers!!!!!


----------



## HB

Nets humming like a well oiled machine, nice!


----------



## Real

I put all my points on this game.

The Nets are not disappointing me so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince misses, sheed gets it back. Sheed puts it up and hits. 14-6 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Billups. 
Collins called for a foul, his first.


----------



## XRay34

fu krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Billups misses, rebound Collins.
Nenad gets blocked under the hoop.

Rip misses, Prince with the putback dunk. 14-8 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> fu krstic


 like shaq fu?


----------



## XRay34

looks like it was a tease

pistons run away with this one starting now


----------



## Phenom Z28

2/12ths!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> looks like it was a tease
> 
> pistons run away with this one starting now


 surprised it took you this long.


----------



## Jizzy

[STRIKE] I hate Carter15Nets so ****ing much. I don't feel like posting anymore becuse this son of a ***** pisses me off. So I hope the Nets win and I will see you all soon. Here's hoping Carter15Nets goes to hell [/STRIKE]

NO personal attacks. 

-Net2


----------



## dfunk15

rj playing well


----------



## XRay34

God RJ is sick


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits, 16-8 Nets.

Billups way off, rebound Nenad.
Vince misses from way downtown, Nenad gets it back and gets it stripped.

Rip misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince underneath, gets fouled by Big Ben.


----------



## XRay34

Krstic Stop Challenging Ben Wallace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

that is what i mean about kristic pass the ball out and reset


----------



## dfunk15

nenad getting pushed around a little


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I hate Carter15Nets so ****ing much. I don't feel like posting anymore becuse this son of a ***** pisses me off. So I hope the Nets win and I will see you all soon. Here's hoping Carter15Nets goes to hell


 just put him on your ignore list and stop making posts like this. I already had to close a thread cause you two were making attacks at eachother. If you keep it up, then there will be some type of punishment.


----------



## HB

Cliff you made up for not boxing out with that three. By the way, there is nothing wrong with Kidd's legs that man is still in his prime


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy the long bomb! Doubling Detroit's score!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd goes to the bench, nets up 21-10.

Nenad drives and hits. 23-10. Strong start for him.


----------



## Jizzy

Killing them softly


----------



## dfunk15

Hbwoy said:


> Cliff you made up for not boxing out with that three. By the way, there is nothing wrong with Kidd's legs that man is still in his prime


well, he's not a prime shooter


----------



## HB

Thats weird tayshaun just overpowered RJ, thought RJ was stronger


----------



## ghoti

...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hunter misses a long three, rebound Vaughn.

Vaughn misses, rebound Big Ben.
foul on Vaught. Zoran comes in for RJ.

Prince misses, rebound cliff.

*END OF 1st*
Nets 23
Pistons 10


----------



## XRay34

jizzy making excuses u know that mf gonna play his psp for 1 hour then go to sleep at 9

school night


----------



## HB

dfunk15 said:


> well, he's not a prime shooter


Agreed, pretty streaky shooter

LOL @ Cliffy watching his 3pt stats, he shoulda hoisted that one there was still time on the clock


----------



## Phenom Z28

Why didn't Robinson shoot that? God it pisses me off when players do that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> ...


 :yes: it's been great so far.


----------



## GM3

Hbwoy said:


> Thats weird tayshaun just overpowered RJ, thought RJ was stronger


RJ owns Prince.


----------



## Jizzy

ghoti said:


> ...



Haha, they have a D for D and a fence for the word fense. So if you put it together, you spell the word defense symbolizing that you want your team to play defense


----------



## Phenom Z28

jizzy said:


> Haha, they have a D for D and a fence for the word fense. So if you put it together, you spell the word defense symbolizing that you want your team to play defense


Wow...thanks for decoding that for me :raised_ey


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to start shootin and lookin for his shot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> jizzy making excuses u know that mf gonna play his psp for 1 hour then go to sleep at 9
> 
> school night


 I said it to a post by jizzy and I'll say it to you too. Stop going at eachother with these personal attacks.


----------



## Jizzy

Nets are back!!!!!!!!!, yo


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> Haha, they have a D for D and a fence for the word fense. So if you put it together, you spell the word defense symbolizing that you want your team to play defense












These hens are hearing disabled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Vince has to start shootin and lookin for his shot


 The Nets are up 13 points, the d shut down the pistons, and you think they need to change what they'er doing?


----------



## 7M3

Jason Kidd dominated that first quarter on defense.


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> Haha, they have a D for D and a fence for the word fense. So if you put it together, you spell the word defense symbolizing that you want your team to play defense


LMAO please tell me thats not your first time seeing that


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I said it to a post by jizzy and I'll say it to you too. Stop going at eachother with these personal attacks.



find me one post where I started it though

he always talks crap 

if i dont say nothing its gonna look weak


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I said it to a post by jizzy and I'll say it to you too. Stop going at eachother with these personal attacks.




I'm not going to talk to him anymore. He just isn't worth my time nor posts. You don't have to worry about me. You have to humor these little kids, you know


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Delfino misses, rebound Vaughn.

Vince hits. 25-12 Nets.


----------



## big furb

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I said it to a post by jizzy and I'll say it to you too. Stop going at eachother with these personal attacks.


You know, you could ban him. Not saying you should or anything, just making a suggestion :gopray:


----------



## ghoti

7M3 said:


> Jason Kidd dominated that first quarter on defense.


Collins, too.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC getting aggressive inside!


----------



## XRay34

Vince!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

LMAO jacque Vaughn with his best ginobli impersonation on that

Vince is too good for real, dayum!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC t;alrewlkrjf;aefeiaaf;d and 1!


----------



## dfunk15

vc makes up for bad shot with strong post up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> find me one post where I started it though
> 
> he always talks crap
> 
> if i dont say nothing its gonna look weak


 It's not about who started it. You're both wrong for doing it, and this isn't some place where you have to be "tough" and fight back, so stop.


----------



## XRay34

dang they got tony delk


----------



## Vinsane

Nice shot by VC


----------



## ghoti

Jacque Vaughn is a bad defensive player.


----------



## XRay34

4 point play unreal


----------



## Phenom Z28

Aw crappy! 4 point play for Detroit on that one...


----------



## XRay34

"Krstic with the drive"


----------



## Jizzy

Zoran with a beautiful move


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets up 27-16.

Zoran breaks down the D, lays it in. 29-16 Nets.

Hunter drives, misses, and gets fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> "Krstic with the drive"


 and no one even corrected him.


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> "Krstic with the drive"


I hate ESPN, but I have to watch it beacuse it's HD.

The picture on YES is barely visible.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Another possible 4 point play! ****'n Bench!


----------



## XRay34

wow disgusting

we should just hope they make the 2nd free throw attempts

2 straight offensive rebs


----------



## HB

Man rebound the ball


----------



## dfunk15

nice box out, and another one, box out idiots 
BTW whats Jaque Vaughn fouls per minute average


----------



## XRay34

Omfg Again!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

LOL, Get a ****ing rebound


----------



## Phenom Z28

Another offensive rebound!


----------



## GM3

OMG. wow pathetic.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Delk hits. 29-19 Nets.

Time out Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Z aaaaiiiirrrrr

Delk, damn


----------



## XRay34

pathetic

piut kidd back

unreal


----------



## GM3

Jesus, new and improved bench my ***.


----------



## Jizzy

Zoran can't shoot the ball for his life


----------



## HB

The nets seriously need a reliable back up point guard


----------



## Vinsane

This second unit has no desire to get vince the bal he had the path to the basket for the oop instead they go back to vaughn then to planinic for a air ball


----------



## dfunk15

was that zorans first career shot? almost air on short jumper


----------



## jarkid

Let's go Nets, win this game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Did anyone notice one of the annoncers from ESPN called Plannic Kyrstic while he was driving to the basket!!


----------



## XRay34

40 offensive rebounds?

mcdyess hits

down to 8


----------



## Phenom Z28

McDyess owns New Jersey


----------



## XRay34

bench lost this game

they let detroits bench completely dominate this game


----------



## HB

Wow completely ignoring Vince when he was open


----------



## dfunk15

omg, this bench can't play


----------



## XRay34

keep waiting frank keep waiting

what we accomplished with starters was an odd thing and they just throw it out the window cause of this fn nbdl bench


----------



## Vinsane

The bench sucks give Vince the ****in ball
Now the pistons about ti take the lead


----------



## jarkid

our bench is losing the credit, but i have faith, go nets.


----------



## wonka137

frank is the worst coach ever, thats all there is too it


----------



## XRay34

11-0 run sparked by TONY DELK

TONY F'N DELK!!!

29-25


----------



## Jizzy

Their ****ing bench has brought them back into the game.


----------



## 7M3

Frank, you must realize you need to put the starters back in by now.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Refs can't call a foul on the Pistons.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

OOOOOO CRAP!!!!!!!

come on we are not going to win if the energy level goes down!!!!!!!

HAVE FAITH IN THE NETS


----------



## 7M3

wonka137 said:


> frank is the worst coach ever, thats all there is too it


He refuses to make in-game adjustments.


----------



## Vinsane

Bring Back Vince


----------



## XRay34

good job zoran


----------



## HB

Please tell me why Frank put Vaughn back in


----------



## Phenom Z28

Thank you GAWD! Krstic coming back in, maybe equalize McDyess a little bit.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Refs can't call a foul on the Pistons.


 Of course not, they don't foul. Ever.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nope Wrong, McDyess ANOTHER offensive rebound.


----------



## XRay34

wow pathetic

4th time pistons missed ft #2 this quarter and 4 times mcdyess gets O-Reb


----------



## Vinsane

y is vc still sittin


----------



## jarkid

damn, we must get the damn rebound.


----------



## Jizzy

Antonio Mcdyess- 9 rebounds in the second


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> y is vc still sittin


 because frank likes to torture you?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I like how they can't mention Delk without saying "he scored 50 in a game"


----------



## dfunk15

another off board of the FT miss, this is pathetic


----------



## Jizzy

Collins owns Sheed


----------



## XRay34

lmao 2 more offensive rebs

lucky though its 24 sec

GET THE FN REB!!


----------



## HB

Good D on that sequence, and it all started with the full court press


----------



## Phenom Z28

ANOTHER offensive rebound for Detroit and they convert....****


----------



## Jizzy

Please get a rebound


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn hits both FTs, Nets up 33-28

Detroit misses, rebound Kidd.
RJ called for a three second.
Vince back in.


----------



## jarkid

oh, damn it. 3 secs violations.


----------



## 7M3

I can't stand the Pistons. I think it's a combination of their ugliness and the fact that they have the refs in their back pocket.


----------



## XRay34

Prince ugliest player in NBA

He makes Sam Cassell look like a lady killer.


----------



## Phenom Z28

WAAAIT wait....wait...what's this? A "foul" on Detroit?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Prince hits. 33-30 Nets.

Nenad misses, foul on Antonio.
Collins misses the first, time out.


----------



## XRay34

And here comes the ESPN joking on the Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

"they callin a timeout so they can repaint the rim, fix the backboard..." :rofl: talking about Jason Collins FT's


----------



## Jizzy

Why don't the refs ever call fouls on the Pistons consistently? That foul on RJ was meant to be a foul on Billups. Even Billups was raising his hand becasue he thought that foul was on him


----------



## Vinsane

Vince needs to look to score


----------



## jarkid

we must take another run to keep our lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Why don't the refs ever call fouls on the Pistons consistently? That foul on RJ was meant to be a foul on Billups. Even Billups was raising his hand becasue he thought that foul was on him


 cause they're the pistons. They have a good record, so that means fouls don't count against them.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins hits the second. 34-30 Nets.

Rip misses, rebound Kidd.
Nets turn it over, Prince hits. 34-32 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ what you doin?!


----------



## XRay34

15 point lead vanishes


----------



## jarkid

holy crap, the damn turnovers.


----------



## Vinsane

what the **** iswrong give the ball to vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Defensive 3 second called on the pistons. Kidd hits the FT. 35-32 Nets.

Vince misses, rebound Detroit.
Billups misses a three, rebound Kidd.
Kidd misses a long 2, rebound Antonio.

8 Rebounds for Kidd already.


----------



## XRay34

kidd same crap of 2004 game 7 vs pistons


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd shouldn't be shooting that unless he's wide open.


----------



## XRay34

vince with a half man hafl amazing move and dunk on rip


----------



## Jizzy

Carter with thr facial over that ugly *** Mcdyess


----------



## Phenom Z28

HALf man half amazing!


----------



## XRay34

absoutely daggers right there

cant get reb and they hit 3

wow


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Kidd 10 rebounds already


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> what the **** iswrong give the ball to vince


can you just change another sentence?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with the dunk. 37-32 Nets.

Mcdyess misses, prince gets it back. Rip hits a three. 37-35 Nets.

Someone misses, collins taps it out and draws a foul. Misses the first, hits the second. 38-35 Nets.

Prince misses a heave at the buzzer

*HALFTIME*
Nets 38
Pistons 35


----------



## Phenom Z28

"Jason Collins is just not comfortable up there (the FT line), as a matter of fact, I'm not comfortable when he's up there." :rofl:


----------



## Vinsane

what the **** is wrong give the ball to vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lowest points in a half for the pistons this season.


----------



## AirJordan™

38-35 Nets at Halftime.

Wow, that's the lowest points in a half by the Pistons.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> what the **** is wrong give the ball to vince


 the game isn't even going on right now


----------



## HB

Lots of bad decisions this second half, they are lucky to have the lead


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

damn, VC you have to carry this team on your back (literally) by scoring consistently and by dunking a sick *** dunk on the detriot pistons!!!!!!!!!!!! 

plz we HAVE to win this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LETS GO NETS!!!!!!!!
L.FRANK DON'T TRUST OUR BENCH FOR THIS GAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137

I ****ing hate frank,who goes with a small lineup of bench players againt the pistons? I hate you!!!!! you stupid POS!!!!


----------



## GM3

He left our bench in there way toooo long. Vaughn and Planinic killed us.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Not a very well coached 2nd quarter. He had Kidd out way too long. I wish Cliff would stop firing away so often also.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Big difference in the half the Nets need to address or else they'll get blown out in the 2nd half.... Getting defensive rebounds. That's it. All there is.


----------



## Vinsane

Another game where Vince is not taken enough shots
Nets 35 Vince only 7
Kristic 10
Kidd 5 has missed all of them
Vaughn airballed a layup


----------



## dfunk15

haha, Nets are really doing great job showing they really "do" have a frontcourt, especially during a nationally televised game, they are sure proving those critics wrong


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Hey,message to everyone in the board and also to L.Frank and the Nets!!!!!!!!!

"It's the magic of risking everything for a dream that nobody sees but you. "

IF YOU WANT TO GET RESPECT FROM THE WHOLE MEDIA THEN YOU BETTER PLAY LIKE YOU GUYS NEVER PLAYED BEFORE!!!! DAMN THE PISTONS.... NO OFFENSE BUT THEY ARE SOOO OVERATED....
VINCE OR RJ PLZ WAKE THIS TEAM UP... BE A LEADER CMON WE CAN STILL WIN THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> the game isn't even going on right now


He means in the huddle.


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> He means in the huddle.


And in the locker room.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> And in the locker room.


 Thats true. I heard Vince does a lot better when he gets a lot of passes in the locker room.


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Thats true. I heard Vince does a lot better when he gets a lot of passes in the locker room.


That leads to him handling more balls.


----------



## jarkid

they have sixth man tony delk, but we don't have one. dman it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> That leads to him handling more balls.


 thats all that matters. how many balls vince handles in the locker room.


----------



## JCB

I don't care if we win by 1 or 21, just as long as we win.


----------



## dfunk15

Vinsane said:


> what the **** is wrong give the ball to vince


i know you don't hear it often but you are absolutely right,


----------



## HB

LMAO @ the genius on ESPN. He thinks Kobe should be the MVP based on his past achievements.


----------



## Jizzy

HALFTIME ENTERTAINMENT!!! Should I start shedding my clothes top to bottom or opposite way?


----------



## dfunk15

jarkid said:


> they have sixth man tony delk, but we don't have one. dman it.


as of now Nets don't even have fifth man, join the game nenad


----------



## jarkid

Chaser 55 said:


> I don't care if we win by 1 or 21, just as long as we win.


win is the most important, but i also wish we can own them and win by 10.


----------



## Vinsane

dfunk15 said:


> i know you don't hear it often but you are absolutely right,


Thank U
I am not the only one who thinks this


----------



## HB

Good luck guys, seems I might miss the rest of the game. Some females just dont understand the importance of sports


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO @ the genius on ESPN. He thinks Kobe should be the MVP based on his past achievements.


BJ Armstrong is a pretty smart guy....little off on reasoning for Kobe's bid for MVP though.


----------



## Vuchato

OMG ESPN giving the Nets props!
just said this could be a match up we see later in the playoffs


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> Good luck guys, seems I might miss the rest of the game. Some females just dont understand the importance of sports


:laugh: It'll pay off later though


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to Carter, off front rim, Billuips up court...to Sheed...Sheed turnaround, miss, Kidd with the board, stolen off the pass, Billups to Prince...hits, Nets up 1


----------



## XRay34

1 point game


----------



## jarkid

38-37 Nets lead only by 1....damn


----------



## XRay34

go to hell vince


----------



## jarkid

Nenad Krstic made a jumper from kidd, up by 3.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic steps into the sweet j!


----------



## XRay34

ahh what do u know another O-Reb for det

12th

pace for 20+


----------



## jarkid

carter , damn , missed 2 in a row, that's why we don't want to give you ball.


----------



## XRay34

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Worst possession ever


----------



## mjm1

wHAT THE **** WAS that?


----------



## XRay34

NBDL MAterial passing by the Nets


----------



## jarkid

stop making turnovers...RJ..


----------



## mjm1

Awwwwwwwwwww ****


----------



## Phenom Z28

Detroit defense leads to a 2-1, Billups to Prince for the jam over RJ. Detroits first lead since 2-0 :nonono:


----------



## Vinsane

what is so hard give vince the ball in a offensive sett


----------



## jarkid

Nets down by 1, damn...turnovers..turnovers..turnovers...turnovers


----------



## XRay34

And you people wonder why we get no respect?

what are we on national tv this year vs elite teams? like 1-8
and that win was b/c no josh howard/keith van horn/griffin


----------



## wonka137

carter and RJ are just horrible, krstic is the only player I want touching it for the rest of the half **** those two --- "what is so hard give vince the ball in a offensive sett" vince and RJ keep turning it over you dumb piece of ****


----------



## GM3

RJ and Vince getting too ****ing fancy with the ball. WTF


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> what is so hard give vince the ball in a offensive sett


Carter even can't make a damn jump shot.


----------



## Vinsane

when vince gets the ball in the post and tries a hook it is always a bad shot i am much more comfortable with him shootin a jumper or drivin for a layupp or dunk


----------



## dfunk15

jarkid said:


> carter , damn , missed 2 in a row, that's why we don't want to give you ball.


by that logic Kidd should never touch the ball again :raised_ey


----------



## XRay34

RJ 3-3 10 points

why the heck does he have 3 fga


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ NICE! 3 Nets tied at 10 points (Carter Krstic RJ)


----------



## jarkid

dfunk15 said:


> by that logic Kidd should never touch the ball again :raised_ey


at least , he knows how to pass the ball.


----------



## XRay34

14 offensive rebs


----------



## mjm1

NO BOXOUT, wow


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter to RJ AGAIN! More shots for RJ!


----------



## jarkid

RJ for 3.


----------



## XRay34

vince is washed up


----------



## mjm1

Its Disgusting We Cant Even Make A ****ing Layup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter is a terrible shooter than Jason Kidd damn it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

MAN! Nets didn't convert but a fun possession to watch nontheless. Great defense, relentless offensive players. Would be great seeing this in the playoffs.


----------



## Vinsane

it would be so much better if we got vince the ball wit more time on the shot clock


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ misses that one but it was shot out of rhthym.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate the Pistons and their stupid fans


----------



## mjm1

hack a wallace strategy!


----------



## mjm1

give the ball to JEFFERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

there it goes

dont expect to get the lead back again either

kidd suks


----------



## XRay34

vc trails kidd by 1 point now all-time


----------



## Phenom Z28

there ya go Vince!


----------



## XRay34

lmao another 2nd chance opportunity for detroit

f this man


----------



## Phenom Z28

awf...shot was half down


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> give the ball to JEFFERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya, and Krstic.


----------



## jarkid

Carter's poor shooting is killing the nets.


----------



## XRay34

no way hes gonna get that ball


----------



## pinoyboy231

these refs a bs...

all the calls favor the pistons 

they might as well suck their dicks..


----------



## XRay34

sad just sad

whys jason collins using 1 hand?


----------



## mjm1

I Am Disgusted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

**** GET a FREAK'N REBOUND!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic just annihilated.


----------



## mjm1

STOP giving the ball to krstic IN THE MOTHER ****ING PAINT!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with the rainbow, game tied at 50 now


----------



## XRay34

tayshan prince looks like a monkey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic another sweet J, 3 Nets tied at 12 now!  (Carter RJ Krstic)


----------



## dfunk15

jarkid said:


> Carter's poor shooting is killing the nets.


carter 5-14, Kristic 5-13, 6-14 now


----------



## Jizzy

This has the feel of a playoff game


----------



## XRay34

Billups = Ugly as heck
Rip Hamilton = Ugly as heck
Prince = OMFG SO UGLY
Rasheed = LMAO whats that whhite stuff in hair, ugly mf
Ben Wallace = King Kong

McDyess = smudgeface

delk

wow ugliest team ever


----------



## AJC NYC

so if were up through 3 quarters does that mean we will win the game?
I know we are


----------



## Phenom Z28

jizzy said:


> This has the feel of a playoff game


Indeed. Low-scoring and still entertaining. Every possession is a battle, even though every rebound isn't.


----------



## IceMan_NJ

how many time do we see krstic provide a pick for rj, rj drives and krstic is wide open on a pick and roll but rj doesn't see it


----------



## mjm1

vince carter you are absolutely killing this team


----------



## XRay34

thats how u finish vince u pos


----------



## Mogriffjr

LMAO RJ WITH THE FACIAL ON BIG BEN!!!

send it in!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Phenom Z28

Rj The Monster Two Hand Dunk On Big Ben!!!!


----------



## XRay34

vince suks man!!!


----------



## mjm1

finish around the rim carter, FINISH


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic with the offensive rebound!

Carter gets fouled. Man....this is a great game. Neither team is playing great, but it's just a freak'n grind.


----------



## jarkid

dfunk15 said:


> carter 5-14, Kristic 5-13, 6-14 now


two wallaces defend on Krstic.


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> two wallaces defend on Krstic.


yes


----------



## Phenom Z28

jarkid said:


> two wallaces defend on Krstic.


Billups and Hamilton aren't exactly easy guys to get by either. Especially when they're double Vince much more often than Krstic is getting doubled.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> vince suks man!!!


i wonder why you use this id Carter15Nets.


----------



## AJC NYC

What is our record after being tied after three quarters??


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> i wonder why you use this id Carter15Nets.


OWNED


----------



## XRay34

Billups 0 Points Kidd 3 Points

after 3, whoever takes ofver in 4th will win

probably billups


----------



## Aurelino

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Billups and Hamilton aren't exactly easy guys to get by either. Especially when they're double Vince much more often than Krstic is getting doubled.


Are you comparing the Wallaces to Billups and Hamilton defensively?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

AJC NYC said:


> What is our record after being tied after three quarters??


Was about to say the same thing.


----------



## big furb

mjm1 said:


> finish around the rim carter, FINISH


You realise he can't hear you right. Relax a bit bruh :meditate:


----------



## Jizzy

As Bill Walton would say "Throw it down big man, throw it down" Referring to when RJ facilized Big Ben


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Carter15Nets said:


> Billups 0 Points Kidd 3 Points
> 
> after 3, whoever takes ofver in 4th will win
> 
> probably billups


WOW

You are optimistic


----------



## Phenom Z28

Aurelino said:


> Are you comparing the Wallaces to Billups and Hamilton defensively?


omg here we go...


----------



## Vinsane

the shots vince is taken arent bad shots they just keep goin in and out


----------



## mjm1

big furb said:


> You realise he can't hear you right. Relax a bit bruh :meditate:


its more of a statement, like when your talking aloud to the tv when angry.


----------



## jarkid

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Billups and Hamilton aren't exactly easy guys to get by either. Especially when they're double Vince much more often than Krstic is getting doubled.


sure, but Carter is a star player, he must outscore any one of Billups,Rip,Prince. But he always misses the easy jump shots, that's sick.


----------



## XRay34

Vince for 3


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with the 3 to start the quarter, Nets up 3...


----------



## GM3

Carter time to take over with a 3 nice.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nothing is coming easy guys. Both teams are playing great defence so calmn down


----------



## Phenom Z28

jarkid said:


> sure, but Carter is a star player, he must outscore any one of Billups,Rip,Prince. But he always misses the easy jump shots, that's sick.


Didn't miss that one.


----------



## jarkid

it's a VC three.


----------



## XRay34

already 2 team fouls f


----------



## mjm1

Carter Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vinsane

agressive d by vince


----------



## dfunk15

jarkid said:


> two wallaces defend on Krstic.


yeah, they don't challenge vince shots when he drives inside plus vince has never seen a double team unlike nenad who has to go 1 on 5 for every shot, he never bricked those 20 footer he likes to take, whatever


----------



## Mogriffjr

Prince to Ben Wallace, gets fouled...

Rip with the jumper, misses, Wright with the rebound


----------



## GM3

Wright playing, D!


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC to Krstic for the deuce, Nets up 5


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter to Nads for the lay-in! Five point lead now.


----------



## mjm1

mcdyss is a crazy mofo lol


----------



## XRay34

3 team fouls are u kidding me

mcdyess is a beast


----------



## Mogriffjr

McDyess hits 1 of 2, Nets up 4...

VC drives, tries to pass to Wright, gets called for a foul...


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hunter drives on the break, VC bats the shot, out on VC...


----------



## mjm1

at this point vaughn should not shoot.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wright with the nice defense on Rip, Nets board...Vaughn to Krstic...Vaughn misses the shot, Pistons rebound...


----------



## mjm1

Stop Shooting Vaughn Are You Out Of Your Mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

4th team foul

in penalty with 10 min to go we lost

jacque vaughn die


----------



## Phenom Z28

McDyess just....wow...


----------



## mjm1

Vaughn Is Killing Us Literally!!!! IF HE DOES NOT STOP SHOOTING I WILL BREAK MY TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

please take Vaughn out...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter is the master at gathering his own rebound.


----------



## justasking?

Mogriffjr said:


> please take Vaughn out...


Yes! PLease!


----------



## XRay34

why the heck does vince have to get fancy!?!?!?!??! he has open lane i knew he was gonna do some wild BS and miss it.

and jacque vaughn is literally killing this team


----------



## Vinsane

get vaughn out of there


----------



## HB

Back only to see Vaugh stinking it up. How terrible is this guy


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy has been terrible today


----------



## mjm1

why has jason kidd not entered the game?!?!?!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> why the heck does vince have to get fancy!?!?!?!??! he has open lane i knew he was gonna do some wild BS and miss it.
> 
> and jacque vaughn is literally killing this team


That wasn't decoration, that's just how Vince drives.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> why the heck does vince have to get fancy!?!?!?!??! he has open lane i knew he was gonna do some wild BS and miss it.
> 
> and jacque vaughn is literally killing this team


Hey, he got the offensive rebound and the 4th foul on Rip. Focus on the positive kid, you'll live longer


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

mjm1 said:


> why has jason kidd not entered the game?!?!?!


So he stays fresh for Phoniex tomorrow.


----------



## GM3

Vaughn is just garbage. 

0-5 in 11 minutes


----------



## XRay34

Kidd returns I bet, but so does Billups


----------



## justasking?

Score and time please?


----------



## XRay34

Bret Hitman Hart


----------



## GM3

Under 9 to play

Vince goes 1 of 2

3 point Net lead

62-59


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Under 9 to play
> 
> Vince goes 1 of 2
> 
> 3 point Net lead
> 
> 62-59


Thank you for the info. :cheers:


----------



## XRay34

Pistons are 30-2 @ Home? WoW


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic!!!! with a beautiful move...64-59, Nets...


----------



## Phenom Z28

KRSTIC! 5 point cushion!


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic just schooled Walllace


----------



## dfunk15

great move nenad


----------



## HB

Does Delk miss


----------



## XRay34

why didnt we pick up tony delk


----------



## Phenom Z28

That left handed 3 by Vince looked so smooth.


----------



## GM3

Tony Delk is just killing us.

Kidd, RJ, Collins back in and so is Billups

Carter sits? what?


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> Does Delk miss


Not when he plays the Nets


----------



## XRay34

Are U Kidding Me?!>?!?! He Took Krstic Out For Jc?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd knocks down the jumper, Nets back up 5...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd the jumper! 5 point lead again!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliffee For 3!!!!! Bang!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

CLIFFY 4 3!!!! 8 point lead!


----------



## GM3

5 point game again

Under 8

Wright nice D

Robinson hits a 3!

8 point game

69-61 Baby

All Wright!


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy from ****ing 3 land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

oh hell yeah 69-61 Nets


----------



## HB

Good job Cliffy. 

Antoine Wright is really a good defender, why wont Frank play him over Vaughn


----------



## Jizzy

WRight is playing phenominal defense on RIP and is playing the passing lanes


----------



## jarkid

finally we made a 3 by cliffy !! nets go


----------



## XRay34

Win or Lose gotta be proud of the Nets tonight

They trailed for what 1 minute? they 30-2 @ home and i dont know if they got dominated this much all season


----------



## GM3

We have to somehow find the technology to merge Zoran and Wright.


----------



## XRay34

i just got gut feeling pistons gonna get the fouls here on out

i got league pass and seen this bs many times

they should be 25-7 at home and not 30-2


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hbwoy said:


> Good job Cliffy.
> 
> Antoine Wright is really a good defender, why wont Frank play him over Vaughn


EXACTLY, numerous occassions, he's not let up on Rip, forcing Rip to shoot very tough shots...


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Good job Cliffy.
> 
> Antoine Wright is really a good defender, why wont Frank play him over Vaughn


So true. I get so worried when Vaughn enters the game.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd & Billups are cancelling one another out as offensive production goes but Kidd has the edge. 2 very good defensive point guards.


----------



## SetShotWilly

You guys also have to realize that alot of energy is being spent on the defensive end. They've got to take most out of each possession. Go nets


----------



## mjm1

Wright Must SIT!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Detroit another offensive rebound....


----------



## XRay34

horrible rebounding performance

this is bs


----------



## XRay34

Wright with shades of Kerry Kittles


----------



## Jizzy

Wright with the reverse!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wright with the reverse! 8 point spread again!


----------



## mjm1

Rebound The Ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Wright with the reverse layup...good run for the rookie...


----------



## jarkid

s**w Antonio McDysss


----------



## XRay34

OMFG another 2nd chance opportunity

we would be blowing this game out


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> Wright with the reverse!!!!!!


 Good for the kid!!! :banana:


----------



## GM3

Wright needs to have confidence and he sits back for Krstic.


----------



## XRay34

Vince!


----------



## Mogriffjr

what a possession!! VC with the finger roll AND 1!!!


----------



## Jizzy

And 1 mother****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Carter and the fouL!


----------



## Phenom Z28

CARTER AND 1! What a battle! Vince scrambling to get the ball from 2 Pistons! OMG I'm gunna die!


----------



## jarkid

Finally, Carter made a jump shot, good


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooo Billups 3


----------



## XRay34

and there it goes


----------



## Phenom Z28

Billups is feeling it


----------



## GM3

4 point game

Billups hits 3

Damn

3:41 to play

We need to hold on.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd who is 6'4" is outrebounding Ben Wallace 13-10 & Nets are holding the Pistons to 35% shooting. Focus on the positives guys. :wink:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Billups just comes down, pops a 3...Nets up 4, Nets timeout


----------



## XRay34

too predictible


----------



## mjm1

WE just had a 9 point lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Billups is on fire, damn it.


----------



## Jizzy

Why does Billups need to get hot now?


----------



## XRay34

Nets have lead all but 1 minute

I swear if they lose this

Its like a boxer dominating 14 rounds and getting knocked out with 10 seconds to go in round 15.


----------



## wonka137

the offical I hate frank post, why did you ****ing take kidd off billups? are you retarded?


----------



## HB

Milk the clock, make smart decisions, play Good D all equals a win.


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson is not to shoot in crunch time


----------



## Aurelino

Billups scores 7 points when Kidd is on Hamilton.


----------



## big furb

jizzy said:


> Why does Billups need to get hot now?


Cause it's what he does, clutch ******* :curse:


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, this game has some playoff intensity. Antoine Wright really showed us he still has something to offer this team in playing good defense and making a nice layup too.


----------



## wonka137

jefferson is not to shoot in crunch time 
STFU please show me the stats where carter has been shooting so great this game


----------



## Aurelino

wonka137 said:


> the offical I hate frank post, why did you ****ing take kidd off billups? are you retarded?


Hamilton killed them in the 3rd.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC what was that??

Krstic! That is how you rebound!


----------



## mjm1

carter nnnoooooooooooooo


----------



## XRay34

i friggin hate vince


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic!!! BLOCKS RIP!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hamilton was triple blocked!


----------



## dfunk15

what are you doing vince, jesus


----------



## HB

Vince shouldnt have taken those shots, Kristic with the huge block


----------



## XRay34

nets perfect timing to collapse


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ forces the jump ball!


----------



## Jizzy

You've been Nenowned, *****. Kirstic just rejected Hamilton


----------



## Mogriffjr

good call refs....jumpball between Chauncey and RJ


----------



## Vuchato

WTF? that was a travel!


----------



## GM3

I am so mad at Carter right now its not even wow.


----------



## mjm1

Whyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## XRay34

this is why no on respects us


----------



## mjm1

NOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GM3

Collins you ****ing moron!


----------



## HB

WTF refs


----------



## XRay34

Omfg What Kinda Pass Was That?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Jizzy

*get The ****ing Ball*


----------



## mjm1

this is ****ing scary as hell


----------



## XRay34

this is so freakin fake its not even funny

pistons always do this bs


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

I am scared!!!!
OMG I still have faith in the NETS!!!!!!!!!!

COME ON SOMEONE BE THE HEROOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

That was ****ing goaltending.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The refs are handing this game to the Pistons on a silver freak'n platter.


----------



## Vinsane

why tell me y 
give the ball to vince i dont care how bad he is shootin he is the best player not rj not kristic not kidd
VINCE CARTER


----------



## wonka137

I jope collins has a career ending injury. anyone else just see him throw the ball right to the pistons on purpose?


----------



## HB

Is it just me or are this espn analysts kinda hoping the pistons win?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Can I GET A GOALTEND


----------



## mjm1

****ing GOLTENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

I am so ****ing scared at this moment. Please god, don't le them score


----------



## justasking?

Time and score please?


----------



## wonka137

why tell me y
give the ball to vince i dont care how bad he is shootin he is the best player not rj not kristic not kidd
VINCE CARTER
he just miseed 3 ****ing shots!!! what else do you want them to do?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vinsane said:


> why tell me y
> give the ball to vince i dont care how bad he is shootin he is the best player not rj not kristic not kidd
> VINCE CARTER


Kidd is Clutch


----------



## Phenom Z28

1:21 left, Nets up 74-72.


----------



## GM3

2 point game

1:21 to play

Nets 74-72


----------



## XRay34

we havent scored in 3 minutes + 

vintage nets i saw this coming


----------



## dfunk15

it wasn't a goaltend, but Collins with another dumb pass


----------



## mjm1

Defense, Defense, Defense!


----------



## XRay34

800 offensive rebounds for detroit


----------



## MrCharisma

Man did we get lucky...we need points now!


----------



## Eddy15

these refs want the pistons to win...


----------



## Phenom Z28

ANOTHER offensive rebound this is downright disgusting....the Pistons have a record for that yet?


----------



## farouq710

We need a basket now


----------



## justasking?

Thanks Phenom and Grandmazter. :cheers:


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol, Billups with the BRICK, Nets ball...Kidd with the ball, tipped by Hunter...VC with the ball shoots, misses, KRSTIC!! rebounds it, clock reset...Kidd at the perimeter...
RJ misses the shot...timeout Pistons...


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
CARTER NEVER EVEN TOOK THE SHOT on that play!


----------



## MrCharisma

Krstic with the O-rebound....30 seconds left. Lets go!

RJ iso vs. Prince....he can't get the jumper to go...not a good looking play.

Detroit timeout with 15.7 left. Blah...we can't buy a bucket.


----------



## Phenom Z28

omgomgogomgogajsdog;dsolgjsad;lokdsflkje;w.peiort


----------



## GM3

15.7 to play

2 point game

74-72 Nets.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n-e-t-s Nets Nets Nets


----------



## Jizzy

rebound The ****in Ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

If chauncey hits a three before the buzzer I'm gonna break my computer


----------



## XRay34

0 points last 4 minutes and change for NJ

if this goes to OT you can pencil a Loss witht his momentum

do or die here


----------



## Vinsane

Vince was fouled
and once again rj doesnt know what to do that is why he isnt max
give the ballll to vince


----------



## HB

RJ shouldnt have had that iso


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Oooo My God!!! I Am Scared To Death Right Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its Either Now Or Never To Strike A Dagger Right At The Hearts Of The Detriot Pistons And Their Fans!!!!!!!!

Lets Go Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man....Pistons with 15.7 seconds to manufacture a shot to tie or go ahead.


----------



## Jizzy

Hit these free throws please. Carter


----------



## Mogriffjr

Billups has the ball off the switch, Cliffie on Chauncey, misses the 3!!! VC board...foul!!


----------



## HB

Vincent lamar, two shots is all , two shots


----------



## mjm1

BILLUPS MISSES BILLUPS MISSES, carter to the line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

man that was close


----------



## Phenom Z28

Billups misses the deuce (foot on the line)! Carter boards and gets fouled with 3.9 left! Carter sinks both and this game is over. He makes the first! 3 point lead now.


----------



## XRay34

Yes Nets Win!!


----------



## ZÆ

Nets up 2 with 3.9 on the clock and VC on the line for 2


----------



## Phenom Z28

2nd staggers out! AHHHHHHH


----------



## mjm1

Carter What Have You Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC makes the 1st FT...

2nd one...RIMS OUT!! wow, that was garbage...down in and out...


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 1 of 2

75-72 Nets

3.9 to play

Time Out Detroit


----------



## XRay34

Omfg It Rattled Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Billups misses...Carter the rebound! Cliffy played Billups (on a switch) did a decent job but Billups barely missed, the ball hit off iron.

3.9 left...VC to the line for 2.

Makes 1st...we're up by 3

Crap, 2nd one rims out...Pistons down 3 with the ball with 3.6 left.

Man, VC could've sealed it.


----------



## HB

Damn you, Vince!

Foul foul foul, DO NOT LET THEM SHOOT A 3!


----------



## dfunk15

got to make two vincent, makes the 1st, misses the 2nd, christ vince, why now?


----------



## ZÆ

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Nets up 2 with 3.9 on the clock and VC on the line for 2


Vince makes 1 of 2 now with 3.6 on the clock


----------



## XRay34

who cares nets won

all they got to do is foul

its over

not enough time, theyll just foul


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon Carter. You should have hit that


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Our greatest glory is not in never falling but in rising every time we fall

And this is why WE WILL WIN HAVE FAITH IN THE NETS


----------



## Mogriffjr

here we go...Pistons...

Kidd fouls Chauncey!!! before the shot...Billups to the line now...


----------



## HB

Now rebound the ****ing ball


----------



## MrCharisma

J-Kidd does all the fundamentals...he's awesome. Kidd immediately fouls BIllups...he's to the line shooting 2.


----------



## mjm1

interesting, very interesting.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd fouls Billups on the floor just barely! Billups for two FTs. 3.2 seconds left.

Billups makes the first. They'll try missing the 2nd.


----------



## mjm1

Carter Must Make Free Throws After Time Out!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Billups makes the 2nd, Nets timeout with 3.2 left on the clock...


----------



## Phenom Z28

BIllups mad that he made the 2nd! NEts up one with ball with 3.2 left.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

soo scared!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Nets by 1....3.2 left...MUST in bound the ball cleanly. No Milt moment here!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Who Let the Dogs Out?


----------



## Jizzy

Detroit has no timeouts lefts. WE just need to make these free throws and it's money


----------



## XRay34

nets should miss 2nd ft or we gonna have a billups 3 just like 2004 playoffs game 5


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets advance to half court. Here we go....


----------



## farouq710

they better hit their foul shots


----------



## mjm1

jason must make 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd gets fouled right away. 2.4 left.


----------



## MrCharisma

This is the longest 3 seconds EVER


----------



## dfunk15

good decision, make two Jason


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd makes the first! Detroit no timeouts! Make or miss?


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon Kidd. Show everyone while you're the captain


----------



## farouq710

miss or make?


----------



## farouq710

Victory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd makes the 2nd....Carter STEALS THE INBOUND PASS!!!


----------



## GM3

I dont like this strategy.

Kidd hits both

and Carter deflects it so Nets ball? IDK Wait?


----------



## MrCharisma

J-Kidd makes both freethrows! Nets up 3....2.4 left.

Niiiiiiiiiiiice......VC deflects the inbounds and saves it to Collins. Is it our ball?


----------



## Mogriffjr

inbounds to Kidd, fouled with 2.4 left on the clock...

Kidd makes the 1st...

OMFG!!! VC DEFLECTS THE BALL!!! SAVES IT!!!

CLOCK DOESN'T RUN!!!!

NETS FOULED!!!


----------



## XRay34

Vince!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

vince with the play of the game, and this freaking game should be over. Why didnt the clock start


----------



## farouq710

Uncle Cliffy to the rescue!!! there we go he hit the freethrows


----------



## Phenom Z28

Game should be over! GAME SHOULD BE FREAK"N OVER! Clock started 2 seconds late, the game is freak'n oVER!


----------



## dfunk15

Vinceeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Whata f'n win this was

Pistons biggest lead was 2 points


----------



## Mogriffjr

GAME IS OVER!!! CLIFFY HITS THE FT TO GO UP 4!!!

go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

up 5 now...


----------



## MrCharisma

Oops, VC saved it to Cliffy not Collins.

Cliffy gets fouled and hits both...Nets by 5...WE WIN BABY!


----------



## GM3

Cliffy goes to the line

hits first and hits the 2nd

79-74 Nets

1.4 to play

Nets Win NEts Win, **** yeah!


----------



## ghoti

Well, look at that!


----------



## mjm1

Vince Carter Steals It, Cliff Ices It At The Line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Nets Win, The Nets Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real

Amazing win. 

Tim Legler impressed with the Nets!! He calls the Nets a contender!!!! 
And I got my points!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets win 79-74!!! Season low for Detroit! 3rd loss at home all year! Go NEts!


----------



## JCB

We win. No more hatin' (hopefully)


----------



## Vinsane

vince wit the good d


----------



## big furb

Nets got their 8th in a row, over another quality opponent. How sweet it is!!!


----------



## ghoti

Screw you, refs!

Nets win in spite of you!


----------



## justasking?

NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## XRay34

Pistons now 30-3 at home


----------



## mjm1

ghoti said:


> Screw you, refs!
> 
> Nets win in spite of you!


 :yes: :biggrin: **** YEAH!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Defencive showcase of the year. I loved this game. Just showed we are ready for playoffs and can handle physical play.


----------



## squaleca

all i gotta say is the hole that is greater than the sum of the parts!! man thats why the nets are winning its a principle that wins championchips!! screw the vc show!!!


----------



## HB

The great thing about this is the fact the nets are hitting their peak at the very right time. Now Frank please please stop playing Vaughn, thanks.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets give up 17 offensive rebounds to the NBA's best team, shoot 37%, only manage 79 points, get blocked 9 times, stolen from 8, take on the refs, AND WIN!


----------



## Aurelino

Hbwoy said:


> The great thing about this is the fact the nets are hitting their peak at the very right time. Now Frank please please stop playing Vaughn, thanks.


Wright looked good while he was out there. If only they could trust Zoran to bring the ball up.


----------



## miki

Good win.Our bigs did good job with Ben and Rashid.Backcourt was great too.We have chance to win East.I think we are better than Heat.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Suns are next w/ the manchild Amare getting a couple of games under his belt to warm up.


----------



## jmk

Aurelino said:


> Wright looked good while he was out there. If only they could trust Zoran to bring the ball up.


Wright did a great job on Rip, but what I love most is how he is *always* running the break.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Did Carter defend Rip for most of the game or did RJ?


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> Did Carter defend Rip for most of the game or did RJ?


1st half Vince was on him mostly and in the second Kidd, Wright also had some time on him


----------



## Aurelino

jmk said:


> Wright did a great job on Rip, but what I love most is how he is *always* running the break.


Agreed. With confidence, he'll be able to finish those plays in transition. Good call by Frank to get him in the game when Rip was hot.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> 1st half Vince was on him mostly and in the second Kidd, Wright also had some time on him


Thanx. Rip & Billups struggled mightily today. The Nets are showing that they have the potential to be a really good defensive team in our current streak.


----------



## SetShotWilly

neoxsupreme said:


> Thanx. Rip & Billups struggled mightily today. *The Nets are showing that they have the potential to be a really good defensive team in our current streak*.


True and in the previous 10 game-winning streak we showed we have the potential of being a great offensive team (104 pts was it?). If Nets are able to put the two halves together by playoffs, we will be almost impossible to beat :banana:


----------



## kdub

Haha, I Love this game!


----------



## Jizzy

[STRIKE] Where the **** is that Carter15Nets? He goes away after wins and stays after losses. God, I never hated anyone more then that guy [/STRIKE]

Watch the personal attacks


----------



## Vincanity15311

The nets with a big **** U to ESPN and the rest of the haters


----------



## Auggie

grats on your win


----------



## justasking?

Auggie said:


> grats on your win


Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Aurelino

Frank mentioned Wright's contribution in the post game. Said he played good defense and ran the floor.


----------



## HB

Aurelino said:


> Frank mentioned Wright's contribution in the post game. Said he played good defense and ran the floor.


Nets could have their own Bowen lite in Wright, which really isnt a bad thing if you look at it well.


----------



## jarkid

yes, nets win ! we are one of the elite teams.


----------



## Aurelino

Hbwoy said:


> Nets could have their own Bowen lite in Wright, which really isnt a bad thing if you look at it well.


Absolutely. He's already started earning those 3-4 minutes stints against the opposition's starters, and he's done well so far. It is good to see Frank trusting him to play in the 4th quarter vs Detroit on the road. I didn't think he'd get to sniff the court tonight.


----------



## J U Nice

Just gotta love vince and kidd. the 2 most fun players to watch


----------



## IbizaXL

im actually glad the Nets won this game.

i think Pacers fans were glad too.

LOL, i think all Heat, Pacers, and Nets fans are gunning for Detroit!!

We must combine our powers and destroy this dictatorship(Pistons)! lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star

J U Nice said:


> Just gotta love vince and kidd. the 2 most fun players to watch


What, no love for Nenad? :biggrin:


----------



## farouq710

gio30584 said:


> im actually glad the Nets won this game.
> 
> i think Pacers fans were glad too.
> 
> LOL, i think all Heat, Pacers, and Nets fans are gunning for Detroit!!
> 
> We must combine our powers and destroy this dictatorship(Pistons)! lol



Right on, the media has all but handed the eastern conference title to the pistons. This year's playoffs look like they are gonna be real interesting. 4 good teams, should be exciting. Who says we're the Leastern conference?


----------



## Nets1524512

jizzy said:


> [STRIKE] Where the **** is that Carter15Nets? He goes away after wins and stays after losses. God, I never hated anyone more then that guy [/STRIKE]
> 
> Watch the personal attacks



good post


----------



## Aurelino

Zoran didn't look comfortable handling the ball yesterday. He was slow in making decisions on offense.


----------

